# Extreme Rat



## sludgeguy (Feb 25, 2017)

View attachment 427374 This started out life as a 1963 Murray Solarflyte. I have added parts from spaceliners, parts pile and a tail light I carved from basswood. I call it Oh Rats. Its just a mock up right now. I will finish it soon. View attachment 427375


----------



## sludgeguy (Feb 25, 2017)

Sorry I do nor know why it posted twice


----------

